# ICE T TRIKE , what do you think ! !



## neil earley (29 Oct 2011)

Struggling to ride my 2 wheeled bent due to surgery, so after reading all your experiences on trikes may look at buying a 2nd hand one to see if it suits me. Spotted a used ICE T trike £850 couple of years old ? so what do all your bentnoughts tink of these trikes E.G price, handling etc.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2011)

Sorry to hear you are struggling with the Catbike Neil.

Check out Auntie Helen's Blog about here new Ice Trike *HERE*

I actually borrowed Helen's hubbies Ice Trike for 3 months.
Loved riding it, bloody great fun. But for someone living in SE London, not very practical with all the traffic we have here.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (29 Oct 2011)

Judging by the prices they fetch on e-bay I'd have thought that £850 was reasonable! 

There's a Catrike speed on e-bay at the moment, ending tonight (Saturday), that I'm keeping an eye on. There's a 'buy it now' option for £1250!


----------



## plantfit (29 Oct 2011)

Anything from the ICE factory is great quality, spares readily available and the ICE service is second to none, £850 is about half price of when it was 

new, the "T" riding position is more upright than the "Q" so should be helpful with the back problem

good luck with the purchase

Roger


----------



## lukesdad (29 Oct 2011)

Do they go up hills, i fancy a trike  not sure how practical they would be around here. Does anyone use one in such terrain, would be interesting to know what they thought.


----------



## starhawk (29 Oct 2011)

I have had a Trice Q for a couple of years now and I love it. Shure, they go upp hills you just have to use one gear lower than on a two-wheel crutch-pain. Or you do as I have and convert it to an electric-assisted bike, then going uphill is a lot easier


----------



## markg0vbr (29 Oct 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Do they go up hills, i fancy a trike  not sure how practical they would be around here. Does anyone use one in such terrain, would be interesting to know what they thought.



i live in Rotherham/Sheffield, i do rides on the trike i would not even attempt on a df bike, i can go up hills on the trike i cant even walk up. 
i did a ride to Skipton taking in all four of the big hills in-between; 6000ft of climbing with two weeks camping gear on the trike.





http://ridewithgps.com/trips/293737
i had a broken hip at the time, when i got to the camp sight i had no problems hobbling about on my crutches.

at the august ctc rally i removed the luggage and did this ride.
http://ridewithgps.com/users/12431
it was 72 miles not 67 i forgot to switch the gps on 14.3 mph again with a broken hip.

100mile days with camping gear are relaxed and pain free.
for a do every thing trike the ice is the best, i have come across, a catrike might give you a extra 1 or 2 mph on your average speed but with no suspension you would have to go to fat tyres to get the same ride quality reducing your speed to the same as the ice. 
the people at ice will bend over backwards to help any one that phones up, even if your trike is second hand.


----------



## byegad (29 Oct 2011)

I'm a lot older, fatter and slower than Mark. I climb 20-25% on a 14" gear on my QNT complete with tools and a front fairing, my Trail has a12" bottom gear, and I'm confident it'll get me up 33%. 

With a low enough bottom gear you will climb anything!


----------



## squeaker (29 Oct 2011)

neil earley said:


> Spotted a used ICE T trike £850 couple of years old ? so what do all your bentnoughts tink of these trikes E.G price, handling etc.


ICE = good, IMHO, but with 406 wheels all round I'd want rear suspension unless riding on really smooth surfaces.


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2011)

One here

406 is fine on most surfaces especially if you go for a larger tyre such as the Big Apple

Edited - may be the same one on two sites!


----------



## Tigerbiten (29 Oct 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Do they go up hills, i fancy a trike  not sure how practical they would be around here. Does anyone use one in such terrain, would be interesting to know what they thought.




Bottom gear on trikes tend to be in the range 12-15" and being on three wheels means that there are no balance problems.
This means that in the dry, you can climb anything, just don't expect to be super speedy.
25% hills I climb at around 2.5 mph on my unloaded trike.
Load it up with trailer + camping gear and the speed can drop to only 1.5 mph.

If its wet then it depends on the road surface.
Being on three wheels means that there is less weight on the back wheel so you loose traction and wheel spin a lot easier than an upwrong.
If the road is very smooth or greasy then you can start to get wheel slippage at around 15%.
On tour with my full camping load I've finally found a couple a couple of hills I could not get up as the back wheel was just slipping and I was getting no where, but they where both +20% hills.

Coming down hills is another story.
Down a 10% hill and I'll expect to top 40 mph.
+17% and its +50 mph ........


----------



## lukesdad (30 Oct 2011)

Interesting thanks very much


----------



## starhawk (30 Oct 2011)

Upwrong! I like that one


----------



## neil earley (31 Oct 2011)

missed it sold allready , nevermind willl keep on looking


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (31 Oct 2011)

i owned a trike explorer which was pre trice T and i now own a trice T /Adventurer hybrid. I think they are excellent and as for the people at ICE they are fantastic there service is second to non and they are always willing to give advice/ tips regarding riding or fixing them


----------



## Arch (3 Nov 2011)

ICE certainly seem to have customer service licked. I was on holiday some years ago in a group and one guy broke an axle (he rides 1000's of miles and breaks a lot of stuff). We were in France. He rang ICE, and they had a new axle couriered to the hotel we'd be at in two days time. Result, he only missed one day of riding sitting it out in the broom wagon.


----------



## spiro (8 Jan 2012)

starhawk said:


> I have had a Trice Q for a couple of years now and I love it. Shure, they go upp hills you just have to use one gear lower than on a two-wheel crutch-pain. Or you do as I have and convert it to an electric-assisted bike, then going uphill is a lot easier


I would interested to know how you did this, how much it cost and the sort of range.


----------



## starhawk (8 Jan 2012)

spiro said:


> I would interested to know how you did this, how much it cost and the sort of range.


Well it wasn't cheap I bought a "kit" which included everything except the battery, can't remember the exact price but it was around £400 and the battery and charger was around £300 if I remember correctly. No manual "how to do it" was included so you have to do the wiring and specialized fittings yourself. The range is very good, I had ridden over 110 km when I noted that the "charge indicator" tended to dive really low when the drive was on, so I recharged it but I believe that it could probably do at least 15 km more before recharging was really required


----------

